
Corrie Mckeague and his mysterious disappearance - keithpeter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-38267086
======
keithpeter
I have no connection in this case at all, I just read this and started
thinking through possibilities.

I'm thinking the search of the landfill was a bit superficial - but then how
do you search a landfill site?

Any ideas on the phone tracking: what radius?

